# Some weekend turnings



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

Some cant hook handles out of Hickory. Replacements for ones that I broke.


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

Some Elm bracelets for the woman.









I will put some pics of my lathe up tomorow.


----------



## aquan8tor (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice work. Boy is hickory a great wood! I've not turned elm before. Are those 48" handles or 60"?? I've never used the full capacity of my Powermatic 3520--I have the 18" extension that lets you turn over 48" between centers, but I'm primarily a bowl turner. Great job-keep it up!!


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

The handles are 40" I just copied what I already had. I have a Yates American lathe. Im guessing about 1950-1960 on age. I can do about 48" between centers.
The lathe came out of a school shop. It is 3 phase I am running it with a teco variable frequency drive. Its the small box on the wall in the upper left of the last photo. This lets me use single phase power and gives me additional speed control soft start braking and a bunch of other cool options. I can go from about 50 rpm to 6000.


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

I turn a few bowls too. Nothing like laying into a fresh green piece of wood with a sharp bowl gouge.

3 from tulip poplar.









Maple


----------



## brisawyer (Aug 9, 2010)

More of the maple one and a small black walnut


----------



## deeker (Oct 21, 2010)

You do very good work. I am only a turning student at the very best.


----------



## Longshot (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm likin' that Yates!
.....and those handles look first rate. Good work.


----------



## brisawyer (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I bought 2 of the lathes and a bandsaw off a neighbor. They were on the way to the scrapyard. Some paint and a variable frequency drive (they are 3 phase) and they are back in service.


----------



## CWME (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice work there! I like the form of the one on the left in the pic where they are stacked(11th pic). Handles look great too!


----------

